# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A gëzon autoritet shteti shqiptar në sytë tuaj?

## Albo

Po e hapim kete teme per te pare se sa autoritet gezon shteti shqiptar ne syte tuaj, ne syte e nje shtetasi te thjeshte. Kjo pyetje eshte e thjeshte ne esence por merr forma nga me te ndryshmet. Me poshte po rendis disa pyetje qe pershkruajne gjeresisht pyetjen e sondazhit:

*- A eshte jeta juaj e sigurt nen mbrojtjen e ligjit?
- A jetoni me friken e ligjit demokratik?
- A jeni i mireinformuar per qendrimet e shtetareve dhe si ato ndikojne jeten tuaj?
- A keni mundesi per te komunikuar shqetesimet dhe nevojat tuaja me te gjitha instancat e shtetit dhe perfaqesuesit qe keni zgjedhur me vote?
- A jeni i lire te protestoni qendrime qe prekin interesat tuaja personale?
- A mendoni se shteti shqiptar eshte ne rrugen e duhur apo te gabuar?
- A po marrin zgjidhje me kohen problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju dhe familjen tuaj?*

I shtrova pyetjet e mesiperme ne menyre qe ju tu jepni pergjigje ne mendjen tuaj perpara se te votoni ne kete sondazh. Qellimi i sondazhit eshte i thjeshte, te shohim se sa autoritet gezon shteti shqiptar ne syte e shtetasve te vete. 

Si ne cdo sondazh, vota eshte e lire dhe personale. Kushdo eshte i lire te votoje, dhe kushdo eshte i lire te shprehi mendimin e tij se perse votoi ashtu sic votoi. Mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e gjithesecilit, por nuk eshte nevoja te replikoni dhe komentoni mendimet apo votat e te tjereve.

Albo

P.S Anetaret nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia i ftojme te marrin pjese ne sondazhet perkatese:

*A gezon shteti kosovar autoritet ne syte tuaj?
A gezon shteti maqedon autoritet ne syte tuaj?*

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Si mund te gezoje autoritet nje shtet si ai shqiptar qe po zhgenjen çdo dite e me shume nenshtetasit e vete !?

Fatekeqesia me e madhe e ketij kombi te pasur ne vlera dhe vyrtyte eshte pseudodemokracia  e trumbetuar nga nje poltike sharlatane qe ka te njejten fytyre majtas-djathtas dhe qe mban peng endrren e se vertetes, meritokracise dhe te drejtesise.

Nje klike oligarkesh dhe monopolistesh qe po ndrydhin çdo dite e me shume aspiratat e nje populli qe ka vuajtur kaq shume nder shekuj dhe qe sot ne shekullin e XXI eshte katandisur te kerkoje kushtet me minimale te jeteses : Uje dhe Drita !

Ka ardhur koha qe shqiptaret ta lene tifozllekun dhe inercine fataliste qe i ka karakterizuar ne keto vite te te ashtuquajturit pluralizem politik  dhe te kerkojne me force ate qe u eshte mohuar ne keto 18-vjet post "demokraci":

*DINJITETIN !!!*

----------


## drague

Dje ishte mbushur sheshi plot per nje" fushate elektorale" qorra!!!!!!!!!!!!!akoma??????
Nuk dalin kur ngrihet çmimi i bukes ose i energjise elektrike.

----------


## Albmaster

Lexoni ne kete teme mendimet e shqiptareve per temen qe ka te beje direkt me shtetin tone te tanishem

----------


## engjulli_peje^

'Gezon'

Normale qe shteti gezon por jo ne syt e popullit 
QE shteti shqiptar tegezonte ne syt tane nuk ishte nevoja si une dhe si ti Albo te shkonim ne Emigrim,por rrinim ne vendin tone.

Frike,
Sa per frike sbesoj se do te trembeshim nese ne do ti zbatonim ligjet shqiptare,

Sai perket liris se protestimit,pak sa e veshtire pasi qytetarit shqiptar i mohoet e drejta e protestimeve,nqs dalin ne  protesta ,dalin vetem ne protesta politike,kur nuk kam degjuar u ngrit populli shqiptar se u rrit cmimi bukes apo i ujit dhe i dritave,

Une sapo kam ardhe nga pushimet nga shqiperia,Atje kishe marr fund gjithcka,Papunesia ne max, uje e drita me orar.Pra ky eshte faj ishtetit
Minimale i Familje shqiptare prej 3 persona nuki dalin 500 mij lek ne muaj shpenzime.
kur rrogat jan 100 lek te vjetra,
Cfare gezimi duhet ti themi kesaj qeverie ,kur kjo e fundit nuk mendon per qytetarin e vet?

Eshte teper e veshite te zgjithet nje qeveri  qe munde te gezoj vitytet e saj dhe te mendoj per popullin qe tashme eshte zhytyr ne nje varferi te paskajshme,

uroj dhe shpresojte ket nje zgjidhje te ketyre Problemeve elementare, 
Nje qeveri qedotegezoj autoritet teplot duhet temendoj per gjerat elementare dhe mepasne ato thelbesore.

----------


## land

> *- A eshte jeta juaj e sigurt nen mbrojtjen e ligjit?*


*jetoj jashte shqiperise,por kur shkoj ne shqiperi shoh qe ligjin e ben maliqi,atje duhet paguar rushfet ndryshe je i mbaruar.





 Postuar më parë nga Albo


A jetoni me friken e ligjit demokratik?


shqiperia ka vetem ligjet ne dukje demokratike,une shoh njefare totalitarizmi,cdogje e kontrollojne ingranazhet e korrupsionit.





 Postuar më parë nga Albo


A jeni i mireinformuar per qendrimet e shtetareve dhe si ato ndikojne jeten tuaj?


aq sa per te kuptuar qe atje nuk funksionon asgje,ne jeten time nuk ndikojne aspak ose ndikojne shume pak,une jetoj jashte shqiperise dhe shkoj ralle atje




 Postuar më parë nga Albo


A keni mundesi per te komunikuar shqetesimet dhe nevojat tuaja me te gjitha instancat e shtetit dhe perfaqesuesit qe keni zgjedhur me vote?


nuk kam votuar ndonjehere,dhe nuk kam ndermend te votoj.





 Postuar më parë nga Albo


A jeni i lire te protestoni qendrime qe prekin interesat tuaja personale?


nuk ja vlen,atje tradicionalisht komandon korupsioni,eshte sikur ti biesh murit me koke.





 Postuar më parë nga Albo


A mendoni se shteti shqiptar eshte ne rrugen e duhur apo te gabuar?


ne rruge krejtesisht te gabuar.





 Postuar më parë nga Albo


A po marrin zgjidhje me kohen problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju dhe familjen tuaj?


problemet qe me shqetesojne mua dhe familjen time i zgjidh vete,nuk pres te mi zgjidhe ky shtet i kalbur kok e kembe.*

----------


## landi45

ne rradhe te pare ky shtet duhet te ekzistoje si shtet dhe jo si makine korrupsioni

----------


## Conquistador

Shteti gezon aq shume autoritet ne syte e mi, sa qe me duket sikur jam vet kryeminister.

----------


## Shpat Berisha

Gezon autoritin sa ne  e meritojmeme !

----------


## Erlebnisse

_Sondazh i bukur edhe se shikoj shume negativitet neper pergjigje..._

Le ta fillojme arsyetimin keshtu... Perderisa eshte shtet e perderisa ne kemi nje fare respekti kudo qe vemi nen mbrojtjen e nen marredheniet e shtetit tone, tregon qe edhe Shqiperia gezon respekt nga ana jone.
Besoj se jemi te sigurte nen mbrojtjen e ligjit, sepse e vetmja kohe 92 apo 97 kur filloi te mbizoteronte inati dhe agresiviteti qytetar (kur humbi fuqia e politikaneve) ishte koha me e keqe per cdo rang shoqeror shqiptar. Ishte njesoj sikur u kthyem mbrapsht me mijera vjet, ku vellai vriste vellain, kur per nje loje mes shokesh e per baste vriteshin njerez te pafajshem me armet qe ishin neper kembe e qe perdoreshin edhe nga femijet (qe s'ka me keq); Prandaj jam me teper se e bindur qe jemi te mbrojtur nga ligji.
Sigurisht qe funksionimi i ligjit varet nga respekti qe i ben njeriu e normale qe cdo qytetar nqs nuk frikesohet nga dicka apo nqs nuk ka pengesa nuk do respektoje ligjin, por do vazhdoje sipas interesave te tij duke shfrytezuar e duke korruptuar. Ne shtetin tone edhe se ka akoma (por ne % te madhe apo te vogel ndodh ne cdo shtet) korrupsion, frika e ligjeve ekziston.
Qendrimet e shtetasve ndaj ligjit e sidomos kur funksionaret shteterore jane te sakte ne punen e tyre, jane perhere normale. Ka akoma p.sh shume njerez qe nuk paguajne faturat per uje e drita, por duke pasur parasysh qe tani kush nuk paguan nuk ka mundesi me te shfrytezoje ate lloj sherbimi shteteror e duke pasur parasysh qe edhe keto sherbime se  shpejti do te privatizohen, te gjithe njerezit nga detyrimi qe mos shkojne perseri tek _kandili, qiriri_ apo _tek pusi me kova uji_ do kryejne detyrimet e tyre si shtetas normale e qe mundohen te bashkepunojne me burokracine qeveritare per mbarevajtjen financiare.
Mundesia e komunikimit per te gjitha instancat e shtetit e sidomos me ata qe ne kemi votuar nuk mudn te thuhet se eshte e te pakten nuk eshte ne menyre te drejt per drejte. Sidoqofte liria e shtypit e llojet e artikujve qe denojne shume ligje, veprim apo edhe fjale te qeveritareve, ben qe ne menyre te njeanshme intelektualet shqipetare te vene ne funksionim shqetesimet e shoqerise. Jam e mendimit qe akoma sot ka presione nga nje pakice popullsie ose rangu qe ka interesa te vecanta e qe ka akoma nje fare force kundrejt Fuqise qe eshte ne qeveri. 
E lire per proteste ndaj padrejtesie personale sigurisht qe kam e qe jam, por puna eshte qe jo shpesh here mund te marri fluturimin e duhur nje proteste individuale; Pastaj nuk eshte e thene qe nje gje qe nje qytetar e cileson si padrejtesi, te jete me te vertete padrejtesi, prandaj nqs do kisha padrejtesi te tilla e nqs do e vija re edhe per individe te tjere, do mundohesha te formoja nje shoqeri presioni se bashku me keto qe zeri te behej me i fuqishem e qe te kishte nje fare levizje perkrah asaj qe une po kerkoj te arrij duke kerkuar ndihme me ane te protestes sime.
Shteti shqipetar eshte ne rrugen e duhur sot, e kjo vihet re me te gjitha arritjet, me ngritjen e rrogave e pensioneve, me hapjen e shume bizneseve te vogla qe pak e nga pak ngrejne ne pergjithesi nivelin  ejeteses se shoqerise shqipetare. Vihet re edhe ne rang nderkombetar qe pak e nga pak po i degjohet emri e jo me nepermjet krimeve te qytetareve te vecante shqipetar, por per veprat e per pjesemarrjen neper veprime humanitare, paqeruajtese etj nepermjet emerimit ne organizata te ndryshme (OKB, FMI, tani NATO ecc).
Per sa i perket zgjidhjeve te familjes sime me kohen, mendoj qe zgjidhjet jane bere me teper nga perpjekja e familjes sime sidomos duke u larguar jashte shtetit, pasi aty per nivelin e edukimit apo per shume arsye realizimi i zgjidhjeve te familjes sime ishte shume i larget e i dobet. Sot mund te themi jemi shume here me mire se ne vitet e para te demokracise kur na preku rrenjesisht nje krize financiare shume e thelle, por kete e kemi realizuar vetem duke u larguar nga vendi yne, qe nqs do te kishim pasur mundesi nuk do kishim bere nje zgjedhje te tille, sepse ne vend te huaj sado mire te jesh nuk je me te vertete njeriu qe ti mendon se je. 
Shpresoj qe Shteti yne te jete me ne gjendje te na mbaje ne te brezit tone, se per prinderit tane ka qene Shteti me pak i afert (i mire, i qendrueshem) per zgjidhjen e problemeve.

----------


## alda09

Po ,gezon autoritetin e korrupsionit

----------


## xfiles

Nuk gezon asnje lloj respekti apo autoriteti ne syte e mi.
Eshte nje shtet kukull qe ben interesat e atyre qe e drejtojne dhe si parazit shfrytezon shqiperine.
Dhe as nuk ndihem i perfaqesuar nga ky shtet perderisa nuk arrin dhe as qe ka vullnetin e mire te mbroje interesat e shqiptareve si brenda dhe jashte shtetit. Madje madje si shtetas shqiptar interesat e mia dhe mirqenien time me shume e mbron nje shtet i huaj se sa vete shteti im.
Une e dua popullin shqiptar, por shteti shqiptar eshte armiku im.

----------


## Reiart

Autoriteti i shtetit shqiptar shihet ne syte e mi si nje* VRIME E ZEZE NE UNIVERS.*
Qofsha i gabuar por me kete kulture qe ka mbetur ne shqiperi pas 18 vjet emigrimi kjo * VRIME E ZEZE* do te lulezoje perjetesisht.

----------


## i humburi

duke kerkuar ndjese me perpara, fjala shtet dmth organizem, organizim....e meqe eshte pasoje e jo shkak, arsyetimi mbi te esht pa ndoj perfitim....konstatimi esht i mundeshem...

  pyetjen do e kuptoja ''a dhe sa gezon vlera shoqeria shqiptare ne syt tuaj?''

sepse shoqeria ne pergjithesi e njeriu ne vecanti eshte shpirti qe ve ne funksjonim
organizmin,organizaten e jo e kunderta.....

  duhet kap demi per briresh apo tigri per bishti?

----------


## jodeoo

EEEEEEEEEEEE,
autoriteti fitohet dhe nuk dhurohet.....e s'shte nje placke qe fitohet aq lehte. 
Autoriteti, fjale e madhe qe pushtetaret tane si dine as kuptimin. E ngaterrojne me bindjen qorre.Te jesh ne pushtet nuk do te thote te kesh autoritet.....

----------


## Xingaro

Shume pak!

----------


## klandestini76

Shqiperia nuk ka shtet. Per te qene me i qarte dua te them qe ne keto 18 vitet e fundit shteti ka ekzistuar vetem per shtetaret dhe jo per shqiptaret. Karrigja ne Shqiperi eshte ne sherbim te politikanit dhe klanit te tij, ndersa populli eshte vene ne sherbim te karriges. Nese ky eshte shtet.......

----------


## fahri

po shiko kosova nuk ka nevoje per njohje nderkombetare .........ajo asht pjese e shqiperise dhe duhet te bashkohet me te ..........keshtu qe po te bashkohet kosova me shqiperine problemi njohjes se kosoves nuk do te shtrohej fare ......ngaqe shqiperia njihet nga shumica e vendeve te botes.........

----------


## ACH4

<cdo Komb Meriton Shtetin Qe Ka.>
Duhet Ti Veme Kazmen Shtetit Natyrisht Qe Jo .
Kishim 50 Vjet Qe Vuanim Dhe Ne 1997 E Hodhem Ne Ere 
Kete Beri Opozita E Atehershme Ecoi Popullin Ne Lufte Duke Shfrytezuar Fatkeqesin.
Shteti Nuk Na Mbrojti Nga Ato Qe Vodhen Leket Epopullit Kjo Do Te Thote Nuk Ijapim Voten.
Eshte Krijuar Psikoza Se Qeveria Po Nuk Beri Ato Qe Dum Ne Do Shkaterrojm, Do Vjedhim,
Pra Harrojm Voten Elir Ate Demokratike.
Drejt Kesaj Psikoze Po Lufton Ta Coj Tani   Lsi    E    Ilir Metes.
Nuk Dua Ti Spjegoj Me Shume Ato Qe Tham Me Lart.se
Se Cdo Fjali Prej Tyre Ka Domethenien E Vet .
Shteti Nuk Gezon Uatoritetin Eduhur  Tek Ne Sepse Na Ka Dhene Pak Dhe Kerkon Me Shum Nga Ne.
Kush Punon Duke Zbatuar Ligjin  Mbrohet Nga Ai 
Te Tjeret Heret Ose Vone Do Ta Gjejne.

----------


## JoniShkodran

Problemi me politiken shqiptare eshte se politikanet shqiptar nuk e cajne me nder me thanen per popullin, as Berisha, as Nanoja, as Rama, as Meta, asnjeni.
Sala duhet te ulet nga 'froni', duhet te heqin dore nga drejtimi i partise demokratike.
Por sic e ka pas than dikush 'Kur hyp malsori n'gomar.....'

Shqiperia ka nevoje per nje vale te re politikanesh, jo per keta surrata t'piste qe ka tani, qe duan t'a fusin gishtin n'cdo sahan. 
Por m'duket se edhe vala e re (si Brace, veliaj, dhe shoke) po na del si keta zotnit e lartpermndur.

Atehere, mund t'thuash, cfare shprese ka Shqipnia?
S'di c'te them. Me politikanet qe ka, jo shume.

Une personalisht jam i zhgenjyer nga partia demokratike (me shume nga fakti qe Sala eshte akoma ne maje ne saj) por une s'do kisha votuar kurre per nje koalicion te majte qe perfshin, pikpamjen time, disa nga personazhet me katil (gjakpires) te politikes shqiptare si Rama, Meta, Nano, Gjinushi, Ceka, Ruci, dhe shoke. Gishtin tan kohen n'sahan gjate komunizmit, keta pislleqa duan prap shanc me u talle me popull.
*Valle e ha Shqiptari m*tin me ja vu emrin buke? SHPRESOJ qe JO.*

Kam folur shume, por dua t'a mbylli me nje fjali qe kam pas lexuar para disa vjetesh ne nje liber te Fishtes, qe ne opinionin tim pershkruan shume mire gjendjen ne Shqiperi dhe politikanet tane:
*"Une zot, Ti zot; Po gomarin kush e kullot"*

----------

